# Found the culprit



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm new to in ground irrigation this yr in our new house. Not sure when the irrigation was installed? My last zone on my second controller had only two heads popping up and barely putting out any water. Maybe 15x15 sq section. I looked around and I finally found water gushing up in one of my flower beds with rock. Its basically the furthest from the house down by our small ditch. I still have no idea where the 3rd or even a 4th head is at. The water is basically just running down into our ditch now when that zine is on. I dont have time this yr to go fishing for the broken pipe or heads. 
So
1.Would you guys just turn that zone off? 
Or 
2. Still run it and get the small coverage the two remaining heads are putting out as well as the runoff from the leak?

Also. With my large yard with 16 zones. The amount of time my wife is basically allowing me to run the irrigation 11-5. Im not getting but 3/4 of an inch down per week at best. Am I doing more harm than good running them that little bit? Im doing 9 zones one night at 40 mins each and 7 the other for 50 mins alternating each night. Is any water better than none? Or would i be better letting it go dormant? Right now it looks like it's on the edge of going. My yard doesnt look much better than everyone else's that doesn't have irrigation.


----------

